# GBAtemp Darkness skin



## AlanJohn (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm AlanJohn, and welcome the GBAtemp Darkness skin.
After 10,000 years in development, hopefully, it have been worth the weight.


Spoiler











The main problem I have atm. is the posts.
I don't know If I should make the post background black and make the text white, or leave the white background with black text in it (which is surely stupid).
I can make the text white, but I don't think it would work with "invisible" text some users use.
And leaving the white background is just stupid, why would we then need a black theme?
Any of you guys got any suggestions?

EDIT: added POLL.


----------



## boktor666 (Aug 4, 2011)

Use white Font, and a lightgray background for the posts, or dark gray


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 4, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Use white Font, and a lightgray background for the posts, or dark gray


Hmm... I might try that.
I thought of using black font and a light-grey background, I'll try that too!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 4, 2011)

It actually doesn't look too bad.
Aside from the logo, I like it.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 4, 2011)

Is it just a mock-up or a functional style you can apply?

How do you replace the skin locally ?
Just a css change using a browser add-on? (web developers, Grease monkey, etc.)

what do you do about all the pictures used by the theme, you removed all of them or you can replace them?


----------



## Waflix (Aug 4, 2011)

^
^ What he said. The logo looks to basic, like you just imported it from Windows Word.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 4, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Is it just a mock-up or a functional style?
> How do you replace the skin locally ?
> 
> Just a css change using a browser add-on? (web developers, Grease monkey, etc.)
> what do you do about all the pictures used by the theme, you removed all of them or you can replace them?


With a little help it is fully functional.
I'm still working on the buttons, though.
Its still kinda a mock-up, and yes I use chrome's "inspect element" which basically lets me edit the html.
I really suck at HTML or any other web-coding out there so don't expect a fully working skin soon.

@Waflix
I dare you to try doing something like that in photoshop.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 4, 2011)

Ooh!  Love the dark skin!  Hope this gets added soon!  The more white area that can be eliminated the better.  

A light-gray for the text can help with contrast issues on a black background.  Makes it look less harsh.  I've seen blue text used effectively at other sties too against a black background.


This is the kind of skin I've been wanting here for a long time.  My right eye has no light filtering (iris) so white tends to give me a headache after awhile.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 4, 2011)

The Temp needs a black skin. Somebody make it happen, please.


----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 4, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

>


What the hell is that.


----------



## Mazor (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting idea, hope to see a usable version at some point.



			
				Ace Faith said:
			
		

> logo


Simple yet pretty good logo, I think it would fit better than the current logo in the skin.

GBAtemp isn't actually "Underground" in any sense of the word though.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 4, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Interesting idea, hope to see a usable version at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm thinking of changing it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is a basic DOS-text version of "http://gbatemp.net/up/gbatemp_underground.jpg"

I made a PSD, with some more icons added to it. I thought the theme looked minimalistic, so I followed the principle.


PSD:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12301056/GBATEMP.psd


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 4, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> What the hell is that.


A logo that looks much better than the current one.

And if this is just a mockup, that means you have practically nothing done.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Aug 4, 2011)

Want this skin so much.


----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2011)

To solve the posts conflict: don't use complete dark in the bulk text area: use a dark grey, something like #1a1a1a .

For the text, don't use complete white, either: use something more beige, like #ddddcc .

That way, you can keep the pitch black theme as it is, with a just compromise of color and shading.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Ace (Aug 4, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

>




Haha, am I seeing a potential collaborative effort?


----------



## .Chris (Aug 4, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the current one.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 4, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maaaaybe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 9, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I raise your retro theme by a CLASSICAL WOODEN ONE!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 9, 2011)

Reminds me a bit of Diablo.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Ooh!  Love the dark skin!  Hope this gets added soon!  *The more white area that can be eliminated the better*.



This.

Been wanting a skin that's easier on the eyes when there aren't any lights on.


----------



## Ace (Aug 9, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got bored, made another logo xD Beach = calming, amirite?


----------



## Ikki (Aug 9, 2011)

I second the grey-ish background for the posts.

I likey that mockup quite a lot.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 9, 2011)

What about that? Using the new logo.. Where the grey background can be the background of the banner you have in the picture right now.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 9, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> What about that? Using the new logo.. Where the grey background can be the background of the banner you have in the picture right now.


Best one so far.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> What about that? Using the new logo.. Where the grey background can be the background of the banner you have in the picture right now.


Oh god, that is the best logo I've seen thus far.

This is the one that should be added to the theme.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh didn't expect people to really like it hehe, if you want the psd, tell me.

EDIT:
I have quite some experience in converting PSD images to CSS templates. I did a lot for Drupal (professionaly for an internship, an example: http://www.aurora-infernalis.com/ (that front page + the "Live" part of the website)), but I guess I could do one for IPboards too. So if you need some help, feel free to ask.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 9, 2011)

I've seen websites with user defined CSS. (like anidb.net)
User can load their own css file ro their user account to change the website visual. It would be great here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, you will have to host your own pictures.


Alan John, can you export your chrome work in an easy file other user can apply on their chrome?


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 9, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> Oh didn't expect people to really like it hehe, if you want the psd, tell me.


Do. Want.

Please?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance!


----------



## pistone (Aug 9, 2011)

i like it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who not a poll if users want this theme or not ? 
im pretty shore that everyone will vote yes


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 10, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I've seen websites with user defined CSS. (like anidb.net)
> User can load their own css file ro their user account to change the website visual. It would be great here too
> 
> 
> ...


Its still very unstable.
GBAtemp likes javascript, but I don't know it, yet.
I'm currently learning HTML, so don't expect a .html soon.
But I'm sure I can release a working skin by the end of this year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 10, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say, I wouldn't mind taking a look at dat PSD of yours, if you could?


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, http://www.mediafire.com/?a4yvn5i0h39o32u


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

i like it its very cool looking, But the logo is what makes me go.... ahhh no


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow this looks awesome, I think you should change the logo but aside from that it looks great.

P.S. My name is on the skin


----------

